# Problem building subsonic, openjdk6?



## dndlnx (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm unable to build www/subsonic. It seems like the openjdk6 dependency that's failing, but I could be wrong...


```
===> Compilation failed unexpectedly.
Try to set MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes and rebuild before reporting the failure to
the maintainer.
*** [do-build] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/java/openjdk6.
*** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/java/openjdk6.
*** [run-depends] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/tomcat6.
*** [build-depends] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/subsonic.
*** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/subsonic.
```

I did try temporarily sticking this MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE option in /etc/make.conf with no success.

I am not sure what to do, any help is appreciated. :r


----------



## dndlnx (Aug 14, 2013)

It would appear the solution from this thread worked. First I built java/openjdk6, followed by www/subsonic. Looks like I'm in business:


```
========================================================================

Access Subsonic at http://127.0.0.1:8180/subsonic/ (if using the default
Tomcat HTTP port).

If you encounter problems with thumbnails, start tomcat with 
tomcat60_java_opts="-Djava.awt.headless=true"

========================================================================
===>   Registering installation for subsonic-4.7_1
===>  Cleaning for tomcat-6.0.37
===>  Cleaning for servlet-api-2.5_3
===>  Cleaning for subsonic-4.7_1
```

Sorry, I haven't used ports in a while. :r


----------

